# Any clue what this is??



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

This plant is one of the few that survived the frosts we have had, I think it is an herb I grew from seed....no clue. Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Did you plant any Valerian??
Cuz it looks like valerian.. or lovage a bit.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

chickenista said:


> Did you plant any Valerian??
> Cuz it looks like valerian.. or lovage a bit.


Yes I DID plant Valerian, & that is the spot where I put my herbs that got all mixed together,thank you!! :thumb:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

My pleasure!


----------

